# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Pets Etc. Closing!!!



## sk8r_turned_aquarist (Mar 21, 2004)

to anyone in the Northern VA area who knew about it, Pets Etc. is closing down and the unfortunate business that pushed it out is PetSmart...
...They just got their last order of fish and then they're done. They may re-locate but it doesn't look all that hopeful. Any other LFS's that people know about?


----------



## sk8r_turned_aquarist (Mar 21, 2004)

to anyone in the Northern VA area who knew about it, Pets Etc. is closing down and the unfortunate business that pushed it out is PetSmart...
...They just got their last order of fish and then they're done. They may re-locate but it doesn't look all that hopeful. Any other LFS's that people know about?


----------

